# Jacksonville area froggers?



## puckplaya32 (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello, I know there are a couple froggers in the area. I ll be down there early January and am always interested in talking frog, and getting to know other froggers. Let me know whos around 

Bryce


----------



## Chris155hp (Mar 17, 2010)

Im in Gainesville which is like an hour and a half away


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

puckplaya32 said:


> Hello, I know there are a couple froggers in the area. I ll be down there early January and am always interested in talking frog, and getting to know other froggers. Let me know whos around
> 
> Bryce


I'm in St. Augustine beach, let me know when you around it's about 30 minutes south of Jacksonville.



Chris155hp said:


> Im in Gainesville which is like an hour and a half away


Chris, in case you are unaware there is going to be a meet-up in St. Augustine tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## charlesbrooks (Oct 18, 2009)

if you plan on visting any theme parks, I'm in Orlando.


----------



## Chris155hp (Mar 17, 2010)

charlesbrooks said:


> if you plan on visting any theme parks, I'm in Orlando.


Hey Charles the terminates are doing great btw


----------



## puckplaya32 (Jan 6, 2008)

Awesome good to know there is a few others in the area, looking forward to meeting some new froggers


----------



## charlesbrooks (Oct 18, 2009)

Chris155hp said:


> Hey Charles the terminates are doing great btw


Hey Chris, I' m glad to know that. Let me know next time you be in town. I would like to show you my Peruvian Premotane Vivarium set-up, and maybe give you some plant clippings to take home with you. Oh Chris, what is btw?


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

charlesbrooks said:


> Hey Chris, I' m glad to know that. Let me know next time you be in town. I would like to show you my Peruvian Premotane Vivarium set-up, and maybe give you some plant clippings to take home with you. Oh Chris, what is btw?


BTW= by the way


----------



## charlesbrooks (Oct 18, 2009)

rcteem said:


> BTW= by the way


Thanks, I'm so old...That goes to show I learn something new every day.


----------



## Aaron904 (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm in JAX, looking to get into the hobby. I built a terrarium/paludarium about 8 months ago to experiment (turned out great) and have been doing a little research, just taking my time. Wish I would have known about the meeting in St. Augustine earlier this month. Are the meetings regular? It would be nice talking to others in the area.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

there are 2 of us in savannah (about 2 hrs north of JAX) as well.

james


----------

